# Kind of Fleece



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

I just want to know the kind of fleece fabric you are using for liners and cuddle sack. I've been looking here in my place for fleece fabric but sellers doesn't know exactly what it is. Upon researching on the net, I found the kinds of fleece - ANTI-PILL, MICROFLEECE, MICROCHAMOIS, BERBER and SHERPA. Which of these are you using?  We have lots of polar fleece here and they are the cheapest kind of fleece, but I found out that they are not absorbent so I thought that they will only be good as cuddle bags, sack, etc. 

Please forgive me if I sound confusing because I'm also confused.:lol: Please correct me if I'm wrong. I live in a tropical country and the climate here maybe the reason why fabric sellers doesn't know and doesn't sell fleece fabric. There are fleece blankets but they are a bit expensive. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Always go for anti-pill, which means it won't give off little "pills" of fleece when you use it, therefore no chances of anything getting wrapped around your hedgie's toes or feet


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I will second "anti pill." I actually haven't even heard of a couple of the ones that you posted.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is the site where I got those.

http://www.fabricdiva.com/Fleece-Facts-All-About-Fleece-W2.aspx

I was wrong when I said "kind of fleece". I should be "kinds of fleece finishes". My bad... ^_^

I'm going to look around again to look for an anti-pill fleece. Hope vendors know them.

Thank you!


----------



## zoetheshort (Dec 8, 2013)

Berber probably has a ridge texture, and sherpa is probably more like sheepskin. If you have a fabric store near you, you can get remnants of anti-pill fleece for really, really cheap.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

We have a certain place where there are lots of fabric store. Unfortunately, they don't know what is fleece even if you try your best to describe it. They'd give you flannel as this is what they know when you say that fleece is used as a baby blanket. I don't even know what is it called in my our language. That's why when I stumbled upon that site, I immediately posted my question. Berber and Sherpa is somewhat familiar but I just don't know what it is really.

Maybe I'll try to look in fabric stores in malls. There's a better chance that they may know fleece and and its finishes. It would be a more expensive but I'll take my chances and maybe ask for a sample it they'd be willing to give. 

I'm not yet comfortable to the idea of cutting a good fleece blanket because it's so expensive here. But if my other options ran out, then maybe I'll just have to cut one. Polar fleece will do with cuddle sacks. It's just the liners I'm having a bit of a confusion.


----------

